# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Bakara Suresi 41-42. Ayetler Ve Günümüzde Yaptığımız Yanlışlar.

## halukgta

Sizleri bu makalemde üzerinde düşünmeye davet etmek istediğim ayetler, Bakara suresi 41 ve 42. ayetler olacaktır. Allah gönderdiği ayetlerini üzerinde düşünmemizi, akıl yürütmemizi ve hayata geçirmemizi ister bizlerden. Gelin bizde Allah ın emrettiği yoldan bu ayetleri anlamaya çalışalım. 

Bakara 4142: Bunun için de, size geçmişte bildirilmiş olan haberleri doğrulayıcı nitelikte indirdiğim BU VAHYE İNANIN; ONUN GERÇEKLİĞİNİ İNKÂR EDENLERİN ÖNCÜSÜ OLMAYIN; mesajlarımı küçük bir kazanca değişmeyin ve Bana, yalnızca Bana karşı sorumluluk bilinci taşıyın! HAKKI BATIL İLE ÖRTÜP BİLE BİLE GİZLEMEYİN. (Muhammed Esed meali)

Bu sözler üzerinde düşünelim önce, hak olan nedir? Sanırım hepimiz hak olanın KURAN olduğunu söyleyeceksiniz. Çok doğru gerçekten hak olan, Rabbin elçisi tarafından bizlere rehber olsun diye gönderdiği KURAN DIR. Şimdide bu düşüncemizi destekleyen yani hak olanın ve bizlerin sarılması gereken kitabın yalnız ve yalnız KURAN olduğunu söylediği, diğer ayetlerden birkaç örnek hatırlayalım.

Bakara 2: Bu, kendisinde şüphe olmayan, MUTTAKİLER İÇİN YOL GÖSTERİCİ BİR KİTAPTIR.

Bakara 121: KENDİLERİNE VERDİĞİMİZ KİTABI GEREĞİ GİBİ OKUYANLAR, İŞTE ONA İMAN EDENLER BUNLARDIR. Kim onu inkâr ederse, artık onlar hüsrana uğrayanların ta kendileridir.

Furkan 1: FURKANI ÂLEMLERE BİR UYARICI OLSUN DİYE, KULUNA İNDİREN (ALLAH) NE YÜCEDİR.

Araf 170: KİTAPA SIMSIKI SARILANLARA ve namazı dosdoğru kılanlara gelince, şüphesiz biz, iyiliğe çalışan (erdemli) kimselerin mükâfatını zayi etmeyiz.

Sanırım apaçık ayetleri, izah etmeye gerek yok. Hepsinde anlatılmak istenen, Kuran a sarılmamız ve onu gereği gibi okuyan ve ona sarılanların gerçek iman edenler olduğu anlatılmaktadır.

Rabbimiz nasıl bir yolu izlememiz gerektiği konusunda, anahtarı elimize vermiş, fakat biz inatla o anahtarı elimize almak istemiyoruz. Sizce şu sözleri söyleyen Yaradan, bizlerin yöneleceği kitabın anahtarını vermiyor mu?

Zühruf 44: DOĞRUSU KUR'AN, SANA VE KAVMİNE BİR ÖĞÜTTÜR. İLERİDE ONDAN SORUMLU TUTULACAKSINIZ.

Bu hükmü veren Yüce Rabbimiz, sizleri Kuran dan sorumlu tutuyorum, ondan imtihan edeceğim dedikten sonra, acaba bizleri Kuran ın dışından da, bugün söyledikleri gibi, ciltlerce dolusu kitaplardan ve velilerin sözlerinden de sorumlu tutar mı? İşte bizler İslam ı böyle yaşıyoruz. HAKKA ÖYLE BATIL KARIŞTIRIYORUZ Kİ, HAK OLAN BATILIN İÇİNDE KAYBOLUYOR. Allah Bakara 41. ayetinde, size indirdiğim vahye inanın ve onun gerçeklerini inkâr edenler gibi olmayın diye açıkça bildiriyor. Peki, bizler apaçık vahyin sözleri için neler diyoruz? 

Allah yalnız Kuran ın ipine sarılın dedikçe, yalnız Kuran ile iman olmaz diyoruz. Allah Kuran da hiçbir eksik bırakmadık diyor, Kuran da her bilgi yoktur, özet bilgileri içerir diyoruz. Allah hükmüme hiç kimseyi ortak etmem diyor, Allah ın elçisi de dinde tıpkı Allah gibi hüküm koyma yetkisi vardır diyoruz. Şefaat tümden bana aittir diye apaçık bildiren Allah ın ayetine inantla, peygamberler, din ulemalarıda şefaatçidir demiyor muyuz? Tüm bunları söyleyenler, Allah ın apaçık hükümlerini inkâr etmiş olduklarının artık farkına varmalıdır. Yoksa hesap günü çok üzülenlerin safında olacağı çok açıktır.

Değerli dostlar, ayetin dikkat çekici uyarısı olan, Bakara suresi 42. ayette, Rabbimiz bizleri çok açık bir şekilde uyarıyor ve ne diyordu? HAKKI BATILLA KARIŞTIRIP DA, BİLE BİLE HAKKI GİZLEMEYİN. 

Ne dersiniz, günümüzde hakkı batılla karıştırdığımızın farkın damıyız bizler? Bunca hatayı nasıl yapabiliyoruz? Yoksa gözlerde perde, gönüllerde mühür mü var? Allah ın apaçık söylediği sözlerin üzerinde düşünmeden, Allah ın Kuran bütünlüğünde, ne anlatmak istediğini anlamadan, ataların inançlarına delil aramak adına Kuran a bakarda, kelimelerin anlamları ile oynarsak, ancak kendimizi aldatmış ve oyalamış oluruz.

LÜTFEN HAKKI BATILLA GİZLEMEYELİM, YOKSA RABBİN HIŞMINDAN ASLA KURTULAMAYIZ ve mahşer günü pişman olanların safında oluruz. Hak olan yalnız Kuran dır, bunu lütfen unutmayalım.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel

http://halukgta.blogcu.com/

http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/

http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

